# Remote app for Tivostream4k



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

All my devices and streamers have an alternate way to be controlled. Is there an app or at least a remote that can be used through your phone. I can control everything with my phone or tablet except the 4k


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

I'd bet a Harmony Hub can do what you want. They'll even pair to a bluetooth device.

-KP


----------



## WOT Time (Jun 6, 2020)

The Android TV Remote Control works OK on the Stream 4k.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

I may give it a shot. Everything else is on my phone.


----------



## babsonnexus (Jan 13, 2016)

Be prepared to do a lot of button mapping with any other remote, but it's worth it if it meets your needs.


----------



## keithg1964 (Feb 2, 2006)

kpeters59 said:


> I'd bet a Harmony Hub can do what you want. They'll even pair to a bluetooth device.
> 
> -KP


Yes it can support it and does support it. It even works great!


----------

